# Got some Rollers!!!!!!



## PSUPigeoner (Mar 4, 2007)

Thanks to the generosity of LittleJohn I was able to start my own kit box of rollers!!! He set me up with six Rollers. I have a small holding pen that they are in now and i am in the process of building my kit box and loft. I have attached a few pics of the rollers and also some all white homers i bought.I am still looking for a few more pair. Once again thank you to LittleJohn.


Ryan Shaeffer


----------



## PSUPigeoner (Mar 4, 2007)

Here is the small holding pen and white homers.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

nice birds!....how fun. the homers are real nice looking healthy birds. where are you, your view is great and looks like a nice place to fly birds.


----------



## PSUPigeoner (Mar 4, 2007)

We live outside Hershey, Pa. We have 30 acres and your right it is a great place to sit on the patio and watch them fly. Cant wait to start watching the rollers.

Ryan Shaeffer


----------



## LittleJohn (Jan 1, 2009)

Nice setup!


----------



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

I like your birds. Your white ones look really good.


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Nice birds, nice loft and even nice place. So that LittleJohn has a big heart, isn't he?


----------



## PSUPigeoner (Mar 4, 2007)

Thanks for the compliments guys. I always try to make my lofts and pens look as good as possible as well as make the birds comfortable.


So that LittleJohn has a big heart, isn't he? 

Yes he has a very big heart. I am very grateful for his generosity and hope to return the favor sometime down the road


----------



## guvensancak (Feb 21, 2009)

Dear Ryan ;

It s really pretty healty and compartable holding pen .

I liked your rollers so much. There is one roller which looks like very simular to our roller Donek in them. I think, there is some blood relationship with Doneks.











I d like to share my Donek loft with you also :










Greetings from Istambul/Turkey


----------



## PSUPigeoner (Mar 4, 2007)

Awesome loft. Are there individual pens in there?? What is the size. I am in the process of building my new loft and kit box. Thanks again for the compliments your birds look very nice also.



Ryan Shaeffer


----------



## guvensancak (Feb 21, 2009)

Thanks Ryan .

I designed and interested with my loft during 2,5 mounths. It s look like very normal but, i tryed to think each details very carefully. That s why , it taken long time. Regarding sizes :

2 MT WITDH
2,25 MTS HIGH
2 MTS DEPTH

Slots are : 65 cm witdh X 40 cm high X 40 cm deph

The most important thing is the ventilation . Air enters from down to top with electric ventilation to evacuate. The ventilation must be closest point to front top.

Regards


Guven SANCAK
The President of Turkish Roller pigeons Committee
The Managament Member of Turkish Pigeon Federation.


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

Guven, That is a nice loft! I like your comment on the vent you put in.Ventilation is a major factor to a healty loft. Dave


----------



## LittleJohn (Jan 1, 2009)

Keep em locked down a while yet PSU,I had a coopers hawk nail one of mine today, then after that the redtails came out of nowhere.


----------



## guvensancak (Feb 21, 2009)

Hello ;

Yes Dave . The ventilation is a major factor to a healty loft and i am really happy to catch healthy pigeons. Istanbul has got cold winter and hot summer but, i can get babies 10 mounths (except feather fall seoson) because of isolation and ventilation.

I ll share some other photos of my loft asap.

Greetings

Guven SANCAK
The President of Turkish Roller pigeons Committee
The Managament Member of Turkish Pigeon Federation.


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

guvensancak,

Very nice loft. I suppose that is your breeding loft. I see it is on wheels as well--a mobile breeding loft. Neat!


----------



## guvensancak (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi Rodsd ;
Thank you for your comments.

It s exactly mobile loft couse of my terrace & wheather conditions. I am changing loft's location acording to season. For example , The winter season front side is looking for to West and The summer season it s looking to East couse of Sun and wind's impact....

Greetings from Istambul

Guven SANCAK
The President of Turkish Roller pigeons Committee
The Managament Member of Turkish Pigeon Federation.


----------



## PSUPigeoner (Mar 4, 2007)

Got another pair of all white rollers this weekend. Ill get some pics up as soon as possible. Baseball tryouts this week so not much time. Thanks


Ryan Shaeffer


----------



## LittleJohn (Jan 1, 2009)

Ryan,

Are you still seeing hawks in your area? How about a few pics of your birds? Take er easy.

LittleJohn


----------



## kaftar (Jun 18, 2007)

Those are some nice birds. Congrats


----------



## LittleJohn (Jan 1, 2009)

How are your birds doing PSUPigeoner??


----------



## PSUPigeoner (Mar 4, 2007)

All the birds are doing great. Im finishing up the cage for on top so ill be able to get them up there soon and soon after that flying


Ryan Shaeffer


----------



## LittleJohn (Jan 1, 2009)

Awesome, it'll be that time before you know it!


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2010)

nice rollers .


----------



## Frank-NC (Jan 26, 2010)

nice looking birds and good loft also, thx for sharing the pics


----------

